# Can't start service for Avast Anti-virus.



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

I installed the free copy of Avast Anti-virus program on my daughter's laptop. I have a problem getting it to start. I checked in Services and the it is set to automatic, but it is stopped and I can't start it. I get an error code 1503. I have it installed on my deskop with no problems.

Can anyone help?

Thanks,

Gail


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try uninstalling then reinstalling.

Do you have Norton ghost installed also?


----------



## grandmagail (May 23, 2008)

No, I don't have Norton Ghost. Will try reinstalling.

Thanks.


----------

